# Beautiful women singing beautifully (videos)



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Anything anyone can post?

I didn't find much so far, but here's something:











As you can see, my standards aren't terribly high.


----------



## ViatorDei (May 19, 2016)

Beautiful aria. Gorgeous soprano.


----------



## ViatorDei (May 19, 2016)

The video quality is not the best on this one, but Angela Gheorghiu is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## ViatorDei (May 19, 2016)

This is a homemade video of a lovely young lady who does a wonderful interpretation of Schubert's Ave Maria.


----------



## ViatorDei (May 19, 2016)

Bossa nova anyone? The voice and eyes of Astrud Gilberto are so enchanting. You can see this song in the full video with slightly better quality


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Mirella Freni*

Tu che le vanità - Don Carlo - 1983


----------

